# 29.12.2012 Loginprobleme



## Nisbo (29. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt zwar eine Statusmeldung das sich einige nicht einloggen können, davon sind wir aber nicht betroffen.

Wir können uns in BattleNet einloggen, allerdings können wir keinen Char einloggen der in MoP steht, der Ladescrren steht bei 80%

Ab und zu schafft man es doch, zumindest habe ich es geschafft mal reinzukommen, das Laden des LFR führt dann wieder zum selben Problem mit den 80% Ladescreen.




Stehen denn die MoP Server örtlich disloziert von den anderen Servern ?


----------



## Milchm4nn (29. Dezember 2012)

Woher solle wir die IT-Infrastruktur von Blizzard kennen? 
Du kannst davon ausgehen, das die Pandaria-Server bei den anderen stehen. Bei der vermutlich komplexeren Infrastruktur läuft eben nicht alles immer rund.

Außerdem ist das Problem unabhängig von MoP. Meine Kollegen können nicht einloggen, obwohl der Char in SW rumeiert :/


----------



## Nisbo (29. Dezember 2012)

Ach es gibt immer wieder Leute die etwas kennen, ist halt der Vorteil vom Internet ^^

Allerdings machen jetzt die normalen Server wohl auch bei 80% Ladescreen schlapp, war gerade noch mit dem Bankchar drin, hatte zwar auch lange gedauert aber immerhin drin, jetzt klappts nicht mehr.


----------



## LoveThisGame (29. Dezember 2012)

Komm mit meinen MoP Chars auch nicht rein, die sind alle auf Antonidas Alli Seite, keine Ahnung gehts denn um alle Server oder sind nur einige betroffen, evtl könnte da wer Feedback zu geben ? Schonmal danke dafür.

So wie Blizzard das in der Nachricht wiedergibt soll das ja ein Anbietrerproblem sein, nur seltsamer Weise hab ich ansonsten keinerlei Probleme, was den Anbieter wohl ausschließt als Problem !


----------



## Fabiger13 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann mit meinem Hexer auch nicht einloggen und er steht in og dabei wolt ich doch bis freitag 90 werden :S


----------



## pali27 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin betroffen und finde es mehr als Sch...e, dass Blizzard sich mal wieder aus der Affäre ziehen will ohne ein einziges konkretes Wort. Alles andere im Netz funktioniert. Nur Blizz kann nichts dafür. da würde ich gerne mal wissen für wie blöde man uns eigentlich hält.


----------



## Yunyun (29. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht meinen die ja nicht unseren Anbieter sondern deren !? Auch Firmen wie Blizz sind auf Provider und andere Dienstleister angewiesen...


----------



## Derulu (29. Dezember 2012)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> So wie Blizzard das in der Nachricht wiedergibt soll das ja ein Anbietrerproblem sein, *nur seltsamer Weise hab ich ansonsten keinerlei Probleme, was den Anbieter wohl ausschließt als Problem* !



Nein tut es leider nicht wirklich



pali27 schrieb:


> Ich bin betroffen und finde es mehr als Sch...e, dass Blizzard sich mal wieder aus der Affäre ziehen will ohne ein einziges konkretes Wort. Alles andere im Netz funktioniert. Nur Blizz kann nichts dafür. da würde ich gerne mal wissen für wie blöde man uns eigentlich hält.



Wüsstest du, wie eine Verbindung von Rechnern an unterschiedlichen Standorten auf der Welt zustande kommt, wüsstest du auch, warum es tatsächlich ein Anbieterproblem sein kann und dich keiner für blöde hält

Hier wird es ziemlich nett erklärt:
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8PNRrOGJqUI

bzw. hier:

http://www.wdr.de/tv/kopfball/sendungsbeitraege/2009/1004/internet.jsp


----------



## Milchm4nn (29. Dezember 2012)

Es ist eben auch Wochenende. Da ist vermutlich nur ein Bereitschaftsteam da, die aber nichts ins Forum posten dürfen.


----------



## Alptraum66 (29. Dezember 2012)

laut Blizzard- Forum funtz es in den Staaten,Ösi-Land und Deutschland mit ALLEN Anbietern nicht.... 
und nein... Blizzard trifft natürlich keine Schuld


----------



## Derulu (29. Dezember 2012)

Alptraum66 schrieb:


> und nein... Blizzard trifft natürlich keine Schuld



Ich tippe auf: Knoten vor Servern ausgefallen

Übrigens: Würde es an Blizzard liegen, würden sie das schon zugeben, schließlich kostet es nichts, seit in den AGB festgelegt wurde, dass die Server bis 72h ohne Satisfaktion offline sein können


----------



## naphal (29. Dezember 2012)

also derzeit würde mich mal eher interessieren bei wem noch was funktioniert. bei mir geht gar nichts. hängt immer bei 80 % fest. nur die infos sind dann unterschiedlich. mal wurde der char nicht gefunden, mal der realm nicht und mal einfach verbindung zum server unterbrochen. inwiefern das an einem wochenende behoben werden kann ist irgendwie fraglich. schauen wir mal^^


----------



## Alux (29. Dezember 2012)

Alptraum66 schrieb:


> laut Blizzard- Forum funtz es in den Staaten,Ösi-Land und Deutschland mit ALLEN Anbietern nicht....
> und nein... Blizzard trifft natürlich keine Schuld



Und warum kommt dann mein Cheffe in Schweden auch net rein?^^


----------



## Derulu (29. Dezember 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Und warum kommt dann mein Cheffe in Schweden auch net rein?^^



Deutscher Server?


----------



## Fabiger13 (29. Dezember 2012)

Gibt es denn vlt. schon Information wann und ob das Problem behoben werden kann ?


----------



## Alptraum66 (29. Dezember 2012)

ja... die Vermutung habe ich auch 
irgendwo hat sich ein Server ins Wochenende verabschiedet und die Frage wird wohl sein... wo ist er und wie schnell bekommen sie das Problem gelöst ???


----------



## Nisbo (29. Dezember 2012)

Da ich mehrere wow Accounts habe (selber BattleNetAcc) habe ich noch meinen Priester noch in der neuen Stadt eingeloggt, also wenn man drin ist fliegt man zumindest nicht raus.

Der /2er ist gähnend leer und man sieht das Leute aus der Gilde versuchen online zu kommen.


----------



## Tschemiske (29. Dezember 2012)

Milchm4nn schrieb:


> Es ist eben auch Wochenende. .......



 genau das ist da Problem, in der Woche kann auch ich nicht Spielen wegen Arbeit. Und ausgerechnet am Wochenende so ein Mist -.-

Es liegt nicht an MoP, denn ich komme mit keinem Char ins Spiel, egal welches Level, Fraktion oder welchen Standort er gerade hat.

Wird Zeit das Blizz das in den Griff bekommt, kann doch nicht angehen das es seit nunmehr 10+ Stunden nicht funzt!


----------



## Alux (29. Dezember 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Deutscher Server?



Jaa allerdings gehts ja um den Anbieter und es heißt ja in USA, G und A gehts Anbieterbedingt net.


----------



## Nisbo (29. Dezember 2012)

Also ichhabe um ca 8 Uhr (also vor 2 Stunden) noch mit 11 Chars die Eventquest gemacht, da hat es sich zwar schon angedeutet aber es hat noch funktioniert.


----------



## naphal (29. Dezember 2012)

also ich habe erst seit 2 stunden das problem, nicht seit 10, aber derzeit wird es schlimmer. jetzt kom ich noch nicht mal in meine char-listen rein :/


----------



## Derulu (29. Dezember 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Jaa allerdings gehts ja um den Anbieter und es heißt ja in USA, G und A gehts Anbieterbedingt net.



Naja, es muss ja nicht an unserem Anbieter liegen, sondern zB. an dem von Blizzard oder noch wahrscheinlicher dem, der auf den "Hauptrouten" liegt, den unsere Datenpakete (und die der Amerikaner) Richtung DE bzw. US Servern bevorzugt nehmen (wie beim Auto - ist der Hauptverkehrsweg zu/gesperrt, nehmen alle die etwas längere Ausweichroute, was dort zu massiven Verkehrsstockungen führt)


----------



## Milchm4nn (29. Dezember 2012)

Tschemiske schrieb:


> genau das ist da Problem, in der Woche kann auch ich nicht Spielen wegen Arbeit. Und ausgerechnet am Wochenende so ein Mist -.-
> 
> Es liegt nicht an MoP, denn ich komme mit keinem Char ins Spiel, egal welches Level, Fraktion oder welchen Standort er gerade hat.
> 
> Wird Zeit das Blizz das in den Griff bekommt, kann doch nicht angehen das es seit nunmehr 10+ Stunden nicht funzt!


Laut ABG können die Spielserver bis zu 72h offline sein, ohne Entschädigung leisten zu müssen.


----------



## Yunyun (29. Dezember 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hier wird es ziemlich nett erklärt:
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8PNRrOGJqUI



Made my Day 
Klingt doof - iss aber so ^^


----------



## Derulu (29. Dezember 2012)

Milchm4nn schrieb:


> Laut ABG können die Spielserver bis zu 72h offline sein, ohne Entschädigung leisten zu müssen.



Und sie sind ja noch nicht einmal offline...der Weg dorthin ist blockiert bzw. stark "gestaut"


----------



## Alux (29. Dezember 2012)

Milchm4nn schrieb:


> Laut ABG können die Spielserver bis zu 72h offline sein, ohne Entschädigung leisten zu müssen.



Allerdings gabs früher die Zeit wo Blizzard, obwohl wies in den AGB steht nicht verpflichtet war Entschädigung zu leisten trotzdem nen Gratistag spendiert hat^^   Mir gehts nur darum ich zahl 13 Tacken im Monat und dafür erwarte ich mir auch spielen zu können.


----------



## Milchm4nn (29. Dezember 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Und sie sind ja noch nicht einmal offline...der Weg dorthin ist blockiert bzw. stark "gestaut"


Richtig, darauf hat Blizzard dann keinen Einfluss. Das regeln dann Veträge zwischen Provider und Blizzard. 

@Alux
Früher^^


----------



## Derulu (29. Dezember 2012)

Yunyun schrieb:


> Made my Day
> Klingt doof - iss aber so ^^



Lach nicht...das wurde uns im Business&Internet-Kurs auf der Uni (im Jahr 2009) gezeigt, um allen zu erklären wie das Internet funktioniert^^ - es gibt auch eins mit Handies...


----------



## Alux (29. Dezember 2012)

Milchm4nn schrieb:


> Richtig, darauf hat Blizzard dann keinen Einfluss. Das regeln dann Veträge zwischen Provider und Blizzard.
> 
> @Alux
> Früher^^



Edit: 28.6.2009 hatte ich zuletzt nen 1-days Exempt    Und ich muss mich berichtigen, net 13 Tacken sondern 11,47 ^^  MWSt is ja noch dabei...


----------



## Milchm4nn (29. Dezember 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> 28.6.2009 hatte ich zuletzt nen 1-days Exempt    Und ich muss mich berichtigen, net 13 Tacken sondern 11,47 ^^


Sind ja ungefähr 13 Tacken 
Hatte noch nie nen Tag umsonst. Mein Abo ist zur falschen Zeit aktiv


----------



## hordler71 (29. Dezember 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Und warum kommt dann mein Cheffe in Schweden auch net rein?^^




Schweiz geht auch net.


----------



## SledgeHammer87 (29. Dezember 2012)

Boah,ist das peinlich,was im Blizz-Forum abgeht >_>


----------



## Scyphus (29. Dezember 2012)

Klar ist das nervig, wollte auch grad mal ne Runde daddln! Schön, dass es das Wochenende trifft und ja man zahlt dafür.

Aber was ist, wenn bei euch auf der Arbeit die EDV ausfällt, ihr könnt nicht eurem Geschäft nachgehen? Was sagt ihr den Kunden? GENAU... 

Das Gleiche und da seid ihr alle scheiß freundlich zur Kundschaft und regt euch auf, wenn mal einer nen dummen Spruch aufs Parkett pflastert.


einfach mal chilln und n anderes Game zocken, oder einfach mal das Zimmer aufräumen oder die Wohnung, die vor lauter Zockerei zugemüllt wird mit Flaschen Essensresten und Co.


----------



## Alux (29. Dezember 2012)

SledgeHammer87 schrieb:


> Boah,ist das peinlich,was im Blizz-Forum abgeht >_>



Gleich mal gucken gehen ^^


----------



## Nisbo (29. Dezember 2012)

poste mal den link


----------



## SledgeHammer87 (29. Dezember 2012)

Einfach beim "Technischer Support"-Unterforum gucken,wie da alle randalieren... Da braucht sich dann keiner wundern, dass viele Leute WoW-Spieler für verpickelte Nerds halten ... Facepalm


----------



## Alux (29. Dezember 2012)

Scyphus schrieb:


> Klar ist das nervig, wollte auch grad mal ne Runde daddln! Schön, dass es das Wochenende trifft und ja man zahlt dafür.
> 
> Aber was ist, wenn bei euch auf der Arbeit die EDV ausfällt, ihr könnt nicht eurem Geschäft nachgehen? Was sagt ihr den Kunden? GENAU...
> 
> ...





Naja ich würd meinem Kunden einfach erklären das die IT grad nicht funzt und dann lauthals über die aufregen

Zimmer ist schon aufgeräumt, was anderes hab ich zum Zocken net da und Fernsehen is sowieso bähh


----------



## Knallfix (29. Dezember 2012)

Stand der Dinge 

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/6160409271 - sehr spaßiger Thread mit viel rage'n tear



> Hallo an alle.
> 
> Wir stehen bezüglich der derzeitigen Serverprobleme mit unseren Partnern in Kontakt und geben wirklich alles, um eine schnellstmögliche Lösung zu finden.
> 
> ...


----------



## ichigoleader (29. Dezember 2012)

Die im Offi-Forum müssen verlernt haben den ganzen Text zu lesen.

Laut den Kommentaren die sie schreiben lesen die nur:
Fehler... ... ... ... BLizz nicht Schuld... ... ... .. .. .. .. .. .. Anbieter... ... ... .... ....  USA. EU... ... ...
Wir können nix dafür ihr armen Suchtis und wir haben eure Mütter in den A... ... ... ....

So kommts mir zumidnest vor, von den 3 Seiten die da in der Minute vollgepostet werden sind vllt. 5 Posts konstruktiv.


----------



## Alux (29. Dezember 2012)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Stand der Dinge
> 
> http://eu.battle.net...opic/6160409271 - sehr spaßiger Thread mit viel rage'n tear





Ich finds eher traurig


----------



## Tikume (29. Dezember 2012)

Die meisten sind ja "normal" drauf, aber bei so 10% der Posts fragt man sich wirklich ob sowas wahr sein kann.
Seit 3 Stunden geht Wow nicht und schon brechen Welten zusammen, Gratis-Tage werden gefordert, Caps Lock Gewitter, es wird mit kompletter Spiel-Rückgabe gedroht, u.s.w.
Auf jeden Fall unterhaltsamer Kiddy-Rage


----------



## Derulu (29. Dezember 2012)

Thelia mal wieder^^


----------



## treamydk (29. Dezember 2012)

Mir ist so langweilig, dann muss ich eben eine Runde joggen.


----------



## Jordin (29. Dezember 2012)

Kaffee? Tee? 
Mit Milch oder Zucker?
Schnittchen verteil.


----------



## Lystord (29. Dezember 2012)

Also ich hatte heute morgen Probleme, mit allen Chars die in OG standen. Mittlerweile kann ich probblemlos einloggen. Es sind auch einige Gildenkollegen online, aber Azeroth is komplett ausgestorben


----------



## Sentro (29. Dezember 2012)

Um Himmels Willen, mir ist so langweilig, ich schreib inzwischen schon halbkreative Geschichten...

Naja, was will man machen, in ein paar Stunden sollts spätestens wieder gehen. Und wenn nicht, ist es auch kein Weltuntergang. Solange sitz ich hier mit meinem indischen Tee und entspann mich ein wenig.


----------



## Hotwiesel (29. Dezember 2012)

@ Tikume
seit 3 Stunden geht WoW nicht vernünftig?lol
Das geht seit heute Nacht 3 Uhr schon nicht mehr vernünftig^^ Habe mich erst mit meinem Provider kurzgeschlossen aber die sagen das alles tuti ist. Nachdem ich nun feststellte das es mehere Spieler betraff, ganz klar liegt an Blizz^^
Wie auch immer seit 3 Uhr nachts das problem und bis jetzt keine Lösung Whow was für ein Unternehmen ;-)


----------



## PhoenixBahamut (29. Dezember 2012)

Da hat mich ein Kumpel gestern abend mal breitgeschlagen, nach nem halben Jahr mal wieder ins Game zu gucken, und schon geht nix mehr.
Geht ja toll los


----------



## Davincico (29. Dezember 2012)

Kann nur sagen perfektes Timing, scheint gerade die Sonne mit 13°


----------



## Kaputo (29. Dezember 2012)

Zum durchlesen als Zeitvertreib *g

In letzter Zeit kommt es auffällig oft vor, dass ich durch meine
anscheinend sehr ausgeprägte Spielsucht oftmals den Bezug zum realen
Leben verliere und dabei dann so einiges durcheinander bringe, wie
auch gestern Abend wieder auf der Party auf der ich war:

Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem
Gastwirt klar zu machen, dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, da
fiel mir plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, die mich
durch ihre aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um
sie anzusprechen!

Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen
Dialog verfielen wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und
betrachteten ihre Items. ähm. Klamotten.

Ich: "Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?"
Sie: "Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt"
Ich: "Undercity?"
Sie: "Ne von H&M"
Ich: "H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?"
Sie: "Inst..was?"
Ich: "Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?"

Sie: "Die is von Dolche&Gabana"
Ich: "Ne, ich mein ob die lila is"
Sie: "Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!"
Ich: "Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder"
Sie: "Leder? Hast du den !@#$%^-?"
Ich: "Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich."

Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas
sonderbar vor aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu
verbringen, so schritt das Gespräch dann folgender Maßen voran:

Sie: "Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?" 
Ich:"Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!"

Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so'n stinkender
Mensch neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr "Hast du'n Problem, *!@#$%? Lass
meine Freundin in Ruhe"

Ich blickte sie fragend an: "gehört der Alli hier zu dir?" doch noch
bevor sie antworten konnte, kam er auf mich zu. ich witterte nur die
Ehre und ging sofort auf ihn los!

Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr
verwundert, warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab,
aber da mir auch kein ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde, war es mir
relativ egal!

Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen
Aufschrift "Polizei" herein und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen
solle!

Ich: "Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar
nicht?"

Polizei: "Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was?

Ich: "Ne, Schurke"

Polizei: "Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier"

Ich: "Wo geht's hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit
euch 4 Gimps da?"

Polizei: "Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir
dann unterwegs"

Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen
von FTH? Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen
Abend auszulogen.

Ich: "Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da
jetzt hin? Reiten oder gibt's da nen Flugpunkt?"

Polizei: "Folgen sie uns einfach!"

Ich: "Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz
afk@WC"

Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur!

"Ne keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go"

Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an:

"Setzen!" Ich mich also hingesetzt.

Polizei: "Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis"

Ich: "Kein Problem, einfach antraden"

Polizei: "Was sind sie von Beruf?"

Ich: "Ingenieur"

Polizei: "Für was?"

Ich: "Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?"

Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu "Informier mal die
Kripo, die solln mal seine Wohnung checken"

Polizei: "Was wollten sie in der Disco?"

Ich: "Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken
ob ich den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann"

Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt:

"Ruf die Drogenfahnder, die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen"

Polizei: "Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor
wir sie in die Zelle bringen?"

Ich: "Ja, Jumperone"

Polizei: "Ist das ihr Anwalt?"

Ich: "Nein, der Raidleader"

Polizei: "Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?"

Ich: "Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine!

Polizei: "Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die
Ausnüchterungszelle!"

Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine
enge graue Zelle, in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden
saß.

Ich: "Warum bist du hier drinnen?"

Er: "Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar
Wölfen das Fell abzuziehen!"

Ich: "Willst Kochkunst skilln?"

Er: "Nee, bin Kürschner"

Ich: "Du bist doch Mage, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?"

Er: "Was willst du hier damit?"

Ich: "Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt Uc und geh dann MC 


MFG


----------



## Abeille (29. Dezember 2012)

Hah, also ich kann einloggen - allerdings nur mit meiner Gnomhexe. Dies ist nämlich das Event "Gnomikation" in dem alle Chars außer Gnome durch das Betäubungsgas Humanoid-Ex 2012 außer Betrieb gesetzt wurden. Gerade sind wir - also die Gnommacht - dabei sämtlich Hauptstädte zu besetzen und die anderen Völker zu versklaven. Garrosh wurde bereits zu seiner Schande mit pinken Zöpfchen durch Ogrimmar zum Schaffot getrieben..... nieder mit der Allianz und Horde - es leben die Groß-Gnominikanische-Republik!


----------



## Samweisbilbo (29. Dezember 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nein tut es leider nicht wirklich
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das war das Beste^^ vielleicht raffen so manche mal, dass nicht alles immer nur an Blizzard liegt^^


----------



## SoundApparel (29. Dezember 2012)

Ach ich find das jetzt sogar sehr Vorteilhaft... Komm ich endlich dazu mal Butler´s Djihad zuende zu lesen und ein wenig X-Com zu daddeln  Hoffen wir, die Server sind erst nächstes Jahr wieder erreichbar


----------



## Hotwiesel (29. Dezember 2012)

Blizz scheint "Ostern" vorgezogen zu haben....
Ständig steht bei der Charakterauswahl: "Charakter nicht gefunden". 
Dann gehe ich mal weitersuchen ;-)


----------



## dedennis (29. Dezember 2012)

ich würde mal sagen die mitarbeiter haben sich böller gekauft und damit im rechenzentrum rumgespielt^^


----------



## Kezpa (29. Dezember 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Allerdings gabs früher die Zeit wo Blizzard, obwohl wies in den AGB steht nicht verpflichtet war Entschädigung zu leisten trotzdem nen Gratistag spendiert hat^^ Mir gehts nur darum ich zahl 13 Tacken im Monat und dafür erwarte ich mir auch spielen zu können.




ich verstehe nicht wie ihr alle rumweinen könnt, nur weil die Server mal für n' halben Tag nicht funktionieren - und ihr direkt sagt :" ääh Blizz is scheiße - Blizz soll das mal hinbiegen - immer das selbe *wein *wein *wein *

MAN LEUTE - TECHNISCHE PROBLEME KÖNNEN IMMER AUFTRETEN ... das ist so war immer schon so und wird auch in 20 jahren noch so sein - kann ja auch nen Hacker sein der sich da eingenistet hat - oder irgendwer is übern stecker gestolpert oder sonstwwas - und ihr flennt direkt rum nur weil ihr euch mal nicht einloggen könnt`?? habt ihr echt nix anderes zu tun?

bei WC3 z.B kann man sich einloggen aber man kann kein Spiel betreten... folglich ist die ganze Firma betroffen . wir kennen Blizzard aber alle - bisher haben sie jedes Problem dieser Art auch wieder hingebogen ... wie wärs zur abwechslung einfach mal mit warten und was anderes machen?
ich z.B zock etzt ne runde CSS zur abwechslung...

und wenn ihr es nicht diese paar stunden ohne euer WoW aushalten..ohne witz - erhängt euch


----------



## DirtyZekke (29. Dezember 2012)

schon lächerlich das blizz behauptet an ihnen liegt es nicht sondern an den providern,
alle anderen blizz games wie starcraft und diablo funzen,
vor allem was sollen die provider geändert haben das es die probs gibt, 
vor allem alle provider gleichzeitig...

*es liegt auf jedenfall mal wieder an blizz*


----------



## Nisbo (29. Dezember 2012)

@Kaputo




nette Geschichte, kannste ruhig weiterschreiben


----------



## Derulu (29. Dezember 2012)

DirtyZekke schrieb:


> *es liegt auf jedenfall mal wieder an blizz*



Nein, nicht alle Provider gleichzeitig...keiner sagt DEIN Provider ist schuld sondern EIN Provider (und sie sagen ja sogar, es sei einer von IHREN Partnern, mit dem sie jetzt grade versuchen, den Fehler zu finden)- das Internet funktioniert ein ganz klein kleines bißchen anders als "Ich - Mein Provider - Ziel" (da sind noch ein paar mehr Knoten und Povider zwischendrin"), darum heißt es ja auch "InterNET" und nicht "InterLINE" - irgendeiner der Knoten, die normalerweise bevorzugt gewählt werden scheint mal wieder einen Knacks zu haben


----------



## AlucardG (29. Dezember 2012)

Nisbo schrieb:


> @Kaputo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die ist nicht von im. Die Geschichte gibt es schon ewig, er hat sie nur Kopiert.


----------



## Alux (29. Dezember 2012)

Kezpa schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht wie ihr alle rumweinen könnt, nur weil die Server mal für n' halben Tag nicht funktionieren - und ihr direkt sagt :" ääh Blizz is scheiße - Blizz soll das mal hinbiegen - immer das selbe *wein *wein *wein *
> 
> MAN LEUTE - TECHNISCHE PROBLEME KÖNNEN IMMER AUFTRETEN ... das ist so war immer schon so und wird auch in 20 jahren noch so sein - kann ja auch nen Hacker sein der sich da eingenistet hat - oder irgendwer is übern stecker gestolpert oder sonstwwas - und ihr flennt direkt rum nur weil ihr euch mal nicht einloggen könnt`?? habt ihr echt nix anderes zu tun?
> 
> ...





Außerdem ist mir grad übelst langweilig, Zimmer hab ich gestern schon top aufgeräumt und ausgemistet, Film schauen mag ich grad net und Sport ist morgen schon der halbe Tag mit verplant, also hab ich momentan nix zu tun außer mich zu ärgern weil ich die Daylies nicht machen kann


----------



## BoP78 (29. Dezember 2012)

DirtyZekke schrieb:


> schon lächerlich das blizz behauptet an ihnen liegt es nicht sondern an den providern,
> alle anderen blizz games wie starcraft und diablo funzen,
> vor allem was sollen die provider geändert haben das es die probs gibt,
> vor allem alle provider gleichzeitig...
> ...



Danke für deine Weisheit oh Allwissender...


----------



## treamydk (29. Dezember 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Außerdem ist mir grad übelst langweilig, Zimmer hab ich gestern schon top aufgeräumt und ausgemistet, Film schauen mag ich grad net und Sport ist morgen schon der halbe Tag mit verplant, also hab ich momentan nix zu tun außer mich zu ärgern weil ich die Daylies nicht machen kann



Ich lese Guides und schaue, ob ich etwas Interessantes finde, was bisher ingame an mir vorbeigegangen ist  Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## Alux (29. Dezember 2012)

treamydk schrieb:


> Ich lese Guides und schaue, ob ich etwas Interessantes finde, was bisher ingame an mir vorbeigegangen ist  Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.



Stimmt da könnt ich auch mal rumschauen, merci


----------



## Famenio (29. Dezember 2012)

Oh nööööö ... nu wollt ick doch noch Arena weiter battln -.-
Dann muss ich wohl doch erstmal einkaufen gehen vorm zocken


----------



## Katzmandu (29. Dezember 2012)

"..rababer rababer rababer fuu blizz rababer rababer rababer..."

*versteckt sich hinter dem dicken Zwerg vor ihr und fuchtelt dabei wie wild mit Fackel und Heugabel*

"...rababer rababer rababer mein Provider funzt rababer rababer rababer rababer..."


Dabei sein ist alles! 

Mit ironischen Grüßen, Katz


----------



## Milchm4nn (29. Dezember 2012)

Kezpa schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht wie ihr alle rumweinen könnt, nur weil die Server mal für n' halben Tag nicht funktionieren - und ihr direkt sagt :" ääh Blizz is scheiße - Blizz soll das mal hinbiegen - immer das selbe *wein *wein *wein *
> 
> MAN LEUTE - TECHNISCHE PROBLEME KÖNNEN IMMER AUFTRETEN ... das ist so war immer schon so und wird auch in 20 jahren noch so sein - kann ja auch nen Hacker sein der sich da eingenistet hat - oder irgendwer is übern stecker gestolpert oder sonstwwas - und ihr flennt direkt rum nur weil ihr euch mal nicht einloggen könnt`?? habt ihr echt nix anderes zu tun?
> 
> ...



/sign
Die meisten Spieler können halt net zugeben, dass die süchtig sind, was wiederrum anzeichen der Sucht sind.


----------



## Jordin (29. Dezember 2012)

Milchm4nn schrieb:


> Die meisten Spieler können halt net zugeben, dass die süchtig sind, was wiederrum anzeichen der Sucht sind.



Hört, hört, Schlaubi Schlumpf hat gesprochen.

5 Gold ins Phrasenschwein. Mutti brauch ein neues Mount!


----------



## zoizz (29. Dezember 2012)

isch komm hia auch nisch rain .... 

wäääh!


----------



## Bandit 1 (29. Dezember 2012)

Milchm4nn schrieb:


> /sign
> Die meisten Spieler können halt net zugeben, dass die süchtig sind, was wiederrum anzeichen der Sucht sind.



Immer dieses Suchtgelaber. Es ist Samstag mein Gott, ein Tag an dem ich halt mal spielen könnte und nicht 
nur so wie sonst Abnds mal ein Stündchen...

Aber ihr müsst ja immer hier den Suchthammer rausholen und zu Moralaposteln werden. Was macht ihr denn hier
dauernd im Forum ? Ist ja auch eine Art "Sucht" (Flamegrundsucher)


----------



## Oberon86 (29. Dezember 2012)

ich selbst habe kein Problem das wow mal nicht geht.

ich werde mir meine zeit mit Need for Speed world und planetside 2 vertreiben


----------



## C-Nexus (29. Dezember 2012)

Mimimi, ausgerechnet am Wochenende, wenn man mal Zeit zum zocken hat. 
Naja Blizz´s Schuld ist es nun wirklich nicht, wenn einer ihrer Provider technische Schwierigkeiten hat.
Halt Tee trinken und warten...


----------



## Halbtrocken (29. Dezember 2012)

Also, die Kommentare hier zu lesen macht viel mehr Spass als WOW zu spielen :-)


----------



## Kezpa (29. Dezember 2012)

Teamspeak IP posten und zusammensetzen + spaß haben?


----------



## Xidish (29. Dezember 2012)

Sicher mögen einige Spieler verärgert sein, weil sie ihrer "Sucht" nicht gerecht werden können.
Nur ist nicht jeder Spieler automatisch ein Süchtiger!
Ich finde es nur schade, kann endlich wieder spielen und nix geht.

Aber gut, dann warte ich eben und mache solange noch etwas anderes.
Wird schon noch werden. 

greetz


----------



## BoP78 (29. Dezember 2012)

Naja - dann halt staubsaugen und bei Civ4 wieder mal die Weltherrschaft erringen^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Dezember 2012)

Nur zur Erinnerung:

Haltet euch bitte an die Netiquette, die Ihr akzeptiert habt.


----------



## piddybundy (29. Dezember 2012)

@Xidish,wer Two and a half men kennt,kennt auch solche Zitate. Dein flame ist schon die erste Suchterscheinung, erstmal einen zum Frusttreten suchen um den ersten Ärger loswerden.THX fürs outing^^.


----------



## AlucardG (29. Dezember 2012)

Yuhu es geht wieder 


*NICHT!*


----------



## celticfrost (29. Dezember 2012)

wie alle hier panik schieben, weil sie mal nich ins game kommen xD

statt hier wahrscheinlich alle 10sek mit F5 auf "es geht wieder" zu warten, wärs doch mal angebracht was in der realen Welt zu unternehmen...oder?


----------



## celticfrost (29. Dezember 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die meisten sind ja "normal" drauf, aber bei so 10% der Posts fragt man sich wirklich ob sowas wahr sein kann.
> Seit 3 Stunden geht Wow nicht und schon brechen Welten zusammen, Gratis-Tage werden gefordert, Caps Lock Gewitter, es wird mit kompletter Spiel-Rückgabe gedroht, u.s.w.
> Auf jeden Fall unterhaltsamer Kiddy-Rage



wie wahr


----------



## Nisbo (29. Dezember 2012)

Im RL dann beim Netto in der Panik-Es-Ist-Silvester-Kassenschlage warten statt in der LFR Warteschlange ^^


----------



## Progamer13332 (29. Dezember 2012)

ich hab mir jetzt vor langeweile auf ganz vielen servern chars erstellt und mir namen gesaved , werd die aber nie spielen denk ich xX


----------



## Äone1 (29. Dezember 2012)

Alles nicht so Schlimm, aber ich möchte doch nur ins AH um mir die Schultern zu Kaufen, die ich schon so lange suche.....


----------



## AlucardG (29. Dezember 2012)

Da stellt sich doch einem die frage ... was machst du dann hier ?
Nichts im "RL" zu tun ?
Das ist eigentlich eine gute frage! An alle "nicht süchtigen" und "RL Pros".
Was macht ihr hier? geht raus an die Luft und last die süchtigen suchten da hat jeder was davon


@ Äone

Das kannst du immer noch übers wow forum da kann man ins Auktionshaus eben so wie mit dem iphon


----------



## LoveThisGame (29. Dezember 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die meisten sind ja "normal" drauf, aber bei so 10% der Posts fragt man sich wirklich ob sowas wahr sein kann.
> Seit 3 Stunden geht Wow nicht und schon brechen Welten zusammen, Gratis-Tage werden gefordert, Caps Lock Gewitter, es wird mit kompletter Spiel-Rückgabe gedroht, u.s.w.
> Auf jeden Fall unterhaltsamer Kiddy-Rage




Ok mag etwas weit her geholt sein, dennoch was würdest du machen wenn sagen wir mal du kaufst heut ein Auto. stellst es auf den Parkplatz ab, einige Stunden später springt es nicht mehr an und deine Werkstatt kommt nicht aus dem Allerwertesten das Problem zu beheben. Würdest du dann nicht auch mit Rückgabe drohen ???

Und bitte nur weil jemand gefrustet ist und sich in der Anonymität eines Internetposts etwas aus dem Fenster lehnt bedeutet das noch lange nicht das es sich dabei um "Kiddys" handeln muß.


----------



## Äone1 (29. Dezember 2012)

AlucardG schrieb:


> Da stellt sich doch einem die frage ... was machst du dann hier ?
> Nichts im "RL" zu tun ?
> Das ist eigentlich eine gute frage! An alle "nicht süchtigen" und "RL Pros".
> Was macht ihr hier? geht raus an die Luft und last die süchtigen suchten da hat jeder was davon
> ...


 
Das hört sich gut an, kenne mich damit aber nicht aus, hast du einen link für mich?


----------



## Alux (29. Dezember 2012)

AlucardG schrieb:


> Was macht ihr hier? geht raus an die Luft und last die süchtigen suchten da hat jeder was davon



 Draußen ist nur viel Nebel und ne saumäßige Kälte *bibber*


----------



## Xlopez (29. Dezember 2012)

und die Mayas hatten doch Recht.
Die WoW- Welt geht zu Ende!


----------



## hämma1 (29. Dezember 2012)

euch iss schon klar was ihr da unterschrieben habt ^^


----------



## AlucardG (29. Dezember 2012)

Das Buffed an mir illegale Experimente machen darf ?


----------



## Bodensee (29. Dezember 2012)

pali27 schrieb:


> Ich bin betroffen und finde es mehr als Sch...e, dass Blizzard sich mal wieder aus der Affäre ziehen will ohne ein einziges konkretes Wort. Alles andere im Netz funktioniert. Nur Blizz kann nichts dafür. da würde ich gerne mal wissen für wie blöde man uns eigentlich hält.



Dich für sehr blöde wie es den Anschein macht.


----------



## Grusader (29. Dezember 2012)

.......ist auch mal schön zu sehen, das der Himmel blau ist und so ^^

So ne gezwungene Pause ist doch praktisch


----------



## Bodensee (29. Dezember 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Allerdings gabs früher die Zeit wo Blizzard, obwohl wies in den AGB steht nicht verpflichtet war Entschädigung zu leisten trotzdem nen Gratistag spendiert hat^^ Mir gehts nur darum ich zahl 13 Tacken im Monat und dafür erwarte ich mir auch spielen zu können.



bist Du sicher das es nicht Deine Eltern zahlen?


----------



## Äone1 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ist schon Komisch, das Auktionshaus über das Battle net Funktioniert auch nicht, beim Klick auf Sofortkauf oder Bieten, kommt nur die Meldung "Sie sind immer noch mit den Charakter Online" Wenn es man so wäre^^


----------



## Alux (29. Dezember 2012)

Bodensee schrieb:


> bist Du sicher das es nicht Deine Eltern zahlen?



Jaa eigtl schon weil ich von denen TG krieg aber eigtl zahlts mir dann auch der Chef von mein Vater weil er ihm den Lohn zahlt und er hat das Geld dafür wiederum von der Kundschaft und so weiter und sofort


----------



## Kezpa (29. Dezember 2012)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Ok mag etwas weit her geholt sein, dennoch was würdest du machen wenn sagen wir mal du kaufst heut ein Auto. stellst es auf den Parkplatz ab, einige Stunden später springt es nicht mehr an und deine Werkstatt kommt nicht aus dem Allerwertesten das Problem zu beheben. Würdest du dann nicht auch mit Rückgabe drohen ???
> 
> Und bitte nur weil jemand gefrustet ist und sich in der Anonymität eines Internetposts etwas aus dem Fenster lehnt bedeutet das noch lange nicht das es sich dabei um "Kiddys" handeln muß.



komischer Vergleich....

du kaufst ein auto neu und paar stunden später funktioniert es nicht

du kaufst ein Spiel neu und ein paar stunden später funktioniert es nicht

wäre ein passender Vergleich...

in diesem Fall funktioniert das spiel und du hast sicherlich schon mehrere Stunden gespielt womit sich der Kaufpreis schon gelohnt und ausbezahlt hat, da du sicherlich auch schon Serviceleistungen in anspruch genommen hast...

du kannst das derzeitige problem nicht mit einem neukauf vergleichen.....

Wann checkt ihr das endlich, dass es ein TECHNISCHES PROBLEM ist...was in jeder Firma und in jedem Unternehmen auftreten kann... die sind schon dabei nach dem Problem zu suchen was is daran so schwer zu verstehen...

hört auf Blizzard die Schuld zu geben... ihr flennt jedesmal rum - mimimi blizz is schuld will mein Geld zurück mimimim---

kommt mal klar in eurem leben...

ich z.B hab meine alte SNES ausgepackt und spiele DKC2 durch... 

evtl. einfach mal was anderes machen...nur weil ihr 1/30 Tagen mal nicht spielen könnt wollt ihr direkt das spiel zurückgeben / euer Geld zurück oder Freie Spieltage???

man erkennt an solchem Verlangen wie unglaublich hässlich die Menschheit sein kann


----------



## AlucardG (29. Dezember 2012)

XD Glaubst du SNES wäre Cool ?
NES = the best 
Mit dem Originalen Ersten Zelde das was damals noch in Gold erschienen ist muahhaha


----------



## Xidish (29. Dezember 2012)

Wieviele Seiten soll das Geeiere hier noch weitergehen?

Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit jedenfalls meine Waschmaschine "repariert", Wäsche gewaschen, gesaugt und andere wichtige Dinge erledigt.
Es grenzt eh schon an ein "Wunder", so vielen Mio Usern das Zusammenspielen zu ermöglichen.
Daß da mal Fehler auftreten, ob nun bei Blizzard oder Anbietern etc. ist doch völlig normal.
Sehr viele (auch ich) würden es nicht mal schaffen, 'nen Server für 100 User konstant bereitzustellen.
Und selbst wenn das gelingen würde, die Stabilität hängt nicht nur vom eigenen Server ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grusader (29. Dezember 2012)

AlucardG schrieb:


> XD Glaubst du SNES wäre Cool ?
> NES = the best
> Mit dem Originalen Ersten Zelde das was damals noch in Gold erschienen ist muahhaha






Ach was NES.......ich zocke jetzt "Last Ninja"  auf meinem geliebten C64....das waren noch zeiten ( Load"$",8,1  )


----------



## Mofeist (29. Dezember 2012)

blizz forum down


----------



## BoP78 (29. Dezember 2012)

Grusader schrieb:


> Ach was NES.......ich zocke jetzt "Last Ninja" auf meinem geliebten C64....das waren noch zeiten ( Load"{:content:}quot;,8,1 )



Du bist mein Held!


----------



## toryz (29. Dezember 2012)

DirtyZekke schrieb:


> schon lächerlich das blizz behauptet an ihnen liegt es nicht sondern an den providern,
> alle anderen blizz games wie starcraft und diablo funzen,
> vor allem was sollen die provider geändert haben das es die probs gibt,
> vor allem alle provider gleichzeitig...
> ...



Es ist eher lächerlich das du Lächerlichkeit unterstellst und dabei nicht mal den Text kapiert hast, denn nirgendwo steht das es an unseren Providern liegt. 

Aber ich finds arm was teilweise in den Foren geschrieben wird....(falls man mit dem lesen denn hinterher kommt ) 

Die sollen alle mal einen Schritt in die Realität setzen und merken das auch Menschen nicht vollkommen sind, Fehler machen können und vor allem nicht zaubern können....


----------



## Xylus23 (29. Dezember 2012)

ich hatte einen traum: 

fix die ackerflächen ernten und neu bepflanzen, dann fix die koch- und herrschaftsdailies machen, um dann auf meinen mage zu loggen und das letzte level endlich fertig zu machen.

WARUM?


----------



## wernerwalla (29. Dezember 2012)

Xylus23 schrieb:


> ich hatte einen traum:
> 
> fix die ackerflächen ernten und neu bepflanzen, dann fix die koch- und herrschaftsdailies machen, um dann auf meinen mage zu loggen und das letzte level endlich fertig zu machen.
> 
> WARUM?



Endlich,,aufgewacht,,, sence of live


----------



## Latein (29. Dezember 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsYaQHyxeI0

aus dem Blizzard-WoW Forum


----------



## Nisbo (29. Dezember 2012)

So NETTO und EDEKA wurden erfolgreich geraidet, sind sogar zu zweit gut durchgekommen.

Haben gerade den Loot aus dem 7-Sitzer-Mount geholt und auf der Bank verstaut.

Meine Freundin beschäftigt sich jetzt gerade damit Kochen zu skillen so das wir uns gleich vernünftig buffen können 

Da ich den Geschirrspüler gestern schon versucht habe zu reparieren und wir die neue schon angeschlossen haben, mir mein alter Rücken langsam wieder zu schaffen macht (Ischias-Debuff) freue ich mich jetzt mal aufs selbstgemacht Buff-Food und dann ein gemütlicher GEZ-Raid vor dem Beamer.


----------



## Grusader (29. Dezember 2012)

BoP78 schrieb:


> Du bist mein Held!




Wer kennt das Game noch mit diesem Text: 


Schütze den schönen Fröhn vor dem bösen Stöhn durch das knarzen der schwarzen Warzen die sich jedoch in tote Goten verwandeln, wenn sie nicht von den Boten mit roten Broten gefüttert werden, falls nicht schon vorher der fünfnasige Zong deinen Dong in den Pong gegongt hat, wodurch aus der grauen Frau eine blaue Sau wird...
hole mit der Katz den Schatz und vernichte so den Watz! Nutze den brand der britze Blitze aus der hand in Tempel und rempel dort den Stempel, um keine Beulen von den Keulen der Eulen zu bekommen. entkomme der grotte mit der flotte, doch vernichte erst den schlunde, aus dem runde Hunde hoppen, nachdem du den Hottentotten mit den Motten aus den grotten verjagt hast. Befreie Fröhnline mit der Maschine nicht bevor du dich nicht mit Frau Holle und ihren tollen Trollen in die Wolle gekriegt hast, und schon geht es deinem Fröhn wieder schön!


----------



## Kezpa (29. Dezember 2012)

AlucardG schrieb:


> XD Glaubst du SNES wäre Cool ?
> NES = the best
> Mit dem Originalen Ersten Zelde das was damals noch in Gold erschienen ist muahhaha



klar is SNES cool - die schwersten Spiele überhaupt auf solch alten konsolen... 1 treffer und du bist tot...

heute hälst auch 100 treffer aus dank kugelsicherer westen oder heilkräften und nippelst nicht ab...

Wenn man in Raids durch 1 schlag getötet werden könnte würden wahrscheinlich alle noch bei Ragnaros in MC stehen^^

und btw - ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass verdammt viele Menschen ungefähr so 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IgN1PGV7A8 
vorm Pc sitzen könnten wie dieser verrückte knabe xDD


----------



## Terrorzapfen (29. Dezember 2012)

Nisbo schrieb:


> So NETTO und EDEKA wurden erfolgreich geraidet...



made my day


----------



## Nisbo (29. Dezember 2012)

Latein schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=bsYaQHyxeI0
> 
> aus dem Blizzard-WoW Forum



Na ob das nicht mal ein HOAX ist ^^


----------



## Derulu (29. Dezember 2012)

Latein schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=bsYaQHyxeI0
> 
> aus dem Blizzard-WoW Forum



Ach? Die deutsche Telekom ist also jetzt auch schon für Telia zuständig? Wusste gar nicht, dass Blizzard nicht seinem Provider (der schwedisch/finnischen Telia) Geld zahlen muss, sondern der deutschen Telekom^^

*Mal abgesehen davon, dass alle tracerts bis zur Telia kommen und DANACH nicht mehr weiter *- da ist aber die Rede davon, dass man die Verbindung ZU Telia gekappt hätte

Hab schon bessere Hoaxe gesehen


----------



## Tikume (29. Dezember 2012)

Hotwiesel schrieb:


> @ Tikume
> seit 3 Stunden geht WoW nicht vernünftig?lol
> Das geht seit heute Nacht 3 Uhr schon nicht mehr vernünftig^^ Habe mich erst mit meinem Provider kurzgeschlossen aber die sagen das alles tuti ist. Nachdem ich nun feststellte das es mehere Spieler betraff, ganz klar liegt an Blizz^^



Na das ändert natürlich alles, und wenn der Support-Futzi bei deinem Provider sagt dass alles in Ordnung ist dann ist natürlich klar dass es an Blizzard liegt.

Kleine Frage aus Interesse: Wie alt bist Du?


Ich kann mich noch gut an Zeiten erinnern wo wir 2 Wochen kein Ultima Online spielen konnten weil colt.net Probleme machte.


----------



## AlucardG (29. Dezember 2012)

Kezpa schrieb:


> klar is SNES cool - die schwersten Spiele überhaupt auf solch alten konsolen... 1 treffer und du bist tot...
> 
> heute hälst auch 100 treffer aus dank kugelsicherer westen oder heilkräften und nippelst nicht ab...
> 
> ...



Snes stinkt gegen Nes ab! Auf der Nes gibt es die besten spiele


----------



## kingcorner (29. Dezember 2012)

Latein schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=bsYaQHyxeI0
> 
> aus dem Blizzard-WoW Forum



wtf....


----------



## Joyce86 (29. Dezember 2012)

DirtyZekke schrieb:


> schon lächerlich das blizz behauptet an ihnen liegt es nicht sondern an den providern,
> alle anderen blizz games wie starcraft und diablo funzen,
> vor allem was sollen die provider geändert haben das es die probs gibt,
> vor allem alle provider gleichzeitig...
> ...



Und SC2 funktioniert auch nich richtig...die wenigsten können dort vernünftig spielen. Man kann zwar einloggen,kommt aber in kein Spiel.


----------



## Progamer13332 (29. Dezember 2012)

Latein schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=bsYaQHyxeI0
> 
> aus dem Blizzard-WoW Forum



well done, wär aber echt lustig wenns wirklich so wäre...

btw laufen nicht alle provider in deutschland über telekom leitungen?^^


----------



## HornyBull (29. Dezember 2012)

Latein schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=bsYaQHyxeI0
> 
> aus dem Blizzard-WoW Forum



Ich kann mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen, dass ein Telekom-Mitarbeiter irgendwelchen X-Beliebigen Typen in der Hotline vertrauliche Vertragsdetails verraten darf...schon garnicht wenn er (wie in dem Video erwähnt) seinen Vorgesetzten fragt.

^^


----------



## LoveThisGame (29. Dezember 2012)

Kann nur sagen mittlerweile gut 13 Stunden zu behaupten das Problem sei bekannt, jedoch keine Lösung anzubieten wäre an meinem verhältnismäßig kleinem Arbeitsplatz längst ein Thema für die Chefetage, mit der Folge eines zumindest dem Ausmaß entsprechenden Donnerwetters im Anschluß !!!

Hunderttausende von betroffenen Kunden in ganz Europa, wenn nicht gar Millionen, werden aktuell nicht beliefert/bedient, das ist nicht das was ich unter gutem Kundensupport, bzw unter Interesse am Kunden verstehe !


----------



## vixxen (29. Dezember 2012)

..wenn Blizz sagt es ist nicht "ihr" Problem, vielleicht hat das was mit *Akamai* zu tun und nicht mit einem "unserer" Provider, schätze mal das einer (oder mehrere) von deren Server streikt...


----------



## Tikume (29. Dezember 2012)

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/6160409271?page=658#13153



> so mir langts, ich habe definitiv das letzte mal aufgeladen, meine jungs sind schon raus ausm spiel, ich nun auch, das macht allein in unserem haushalt 4 accounts weniger, könnt ihr euch das auf dauer leisten blizz?????
> ich glaube kaum, aber ihr seid selber schuld, weil IHR macht das spiel kaputt!



Genau, jemand mit 4 Accounts der am Rad dreht wenn das Spiel ein paar Stunden nicht verfügbar ist kündigt. Sicher


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Dezember 2012)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> btw laufen nicht alle provider in deutschland über telekom leitungen?^^



Nein, nicht alle laufen über Telekomleitungen, erst recht nicht über Telekom-Router


----------



## mottenfurz (29. Dezember 2012)

Is ja unendlich lustig,also ich habs vor einer Stunde auf Aldor versucht,geht wieder anstandslos,zwar ein wenig alleine aber besser als das ganze mimimi
das man sonst im chat zu lesen bekommt..............

Und lieber fröhlich im Forum herumspammen und sich auskotzen als zwischendurch mal versuchen ob die Server wieder funken,
tja da kann man sich auch ein wenig das Niveau der comm vorstellen.........


----------



## Âluzifer (29. Dezember 2012)

wer hier über jetzt könnte blizz ma was springen lassen nachdenkt....


1. Falls Sie ein &#8222;normaler Endnutzer" sind, sind Sie berechtigt, jedoch nicht verpflichtet, den Service zu kündigen oder eine &#8222;Spielzeitvergütung" auf Ihrem Account gutgeschrieben zu bekommen, falls der Service mehr als drei Tage in Folge_* (72 Stunden)*_ ausgesetzt oder unterbrochen wird, ohne dass Blizzard Entertainment die Aussetzung vorab auf die oben genannte Art und Weise mitgeteilt hat, es sei denn, die Aussetzung bzw. Unterbrechung des Service beruht auf einem der folgenden Umstände: (1) Ein Fall von *&#8222;höherer Gewalt"* gemäß Artikel XVI, Abschnitt 9 weiter unten; (2) Jede Aussetzung oder Unterbrechung des Service, die Sie oder ein Dritter zu vertreten haben, einschließlich, jedoch nicht darauf beschränkt, Ihres Internet-Service-Providers und jedes anderen Service-Benutzers; (3) Jede Aussetzung oder Unterbrechung des Service, die dadurch entsteht, dass Blizzard Entertainments Telekommunikationsprovider den zur Verfügungstellung des Service erforderlichen Telekommunikationsservice ohne Verschulden von Blizzard Entertainment nicht erbringen; sowie (4) Planmäßige Wartung, Ersatz, regelmäßige Überprüfung und/oder Installation von Einrichtungen für den Service, für die Blizzard Entertainment die bevorstehende Unterbrechung des Service vorab angekündigt hat. 


da habt ihr alle zugestimmt, oder habt ihr einfach nur annehmen geklickt xD



PS.: geht ein knöpche mit eurer/eurem liebste/liebsten machen und gut is


----------



## Kezpa (29. Dezember 2012)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Kann nur sagen mittlerweile gut 13 Stunden zu behaupten das Problem sei bekannt, jedoch keine Lösung anzubieten wäre an meinem verhältnismäßig kleinem Arbeitsplatz längst ein Thema für die Chefetage, mit der Folge eines zumindest dem Ausmaß entsprechenden Donnerwetters im Anschluß !!!
> 
> Hunderttausende von betroffenen Kunden in ganz Europa, wenn nicht gar Millionen, werden aktuell nicht beliefert/bedient, das ist nicht das was ich unter gutem Kundensupport, bzw unter Interesse am Kunden verstehe !





Eine Bäckerei liefert jeden Tag frische Backwaren aus... jeden Tag pünktlich..man kann sich die Backwaren jeden Tag liefern lassen oder abholen...man kriegt sogar Treue Punkte wenn man jede woche 1x mindestens Backwaren kauft... 

die Backwaren sind sehr lecker und vielfältig und jeder in der Stadt liebt sie...

alle sind sehr zufrieden mit dieser Bäckerei...

eines Tages ergibt sich ein Problem, die Bäckerei wird nichtmehr mit Rohstoffen beliefert somit können keine Backwaren hergestellt werden und es gehen keine zufriedenen Kunden aus dem Hause...die Lieferrechnung ist immer bezahlt und es gab nie Streit oder sonstige Probleme...die Bäckerei setzt sich mit ihrem Lieferanten in Verbindung und beide suchen gemeinsam nach dem Problem....

unter gutem Kundensupport....

ich hasse solche Menschen die direkt den guten Support in den Dreck ziehen den Blizz uns bietet nur weil sie 1x nicht spielen können...

Blizz mitarbeiter sind auch nur menschen...und ein Support der 24 stunden zur verfügung steht und das die gesamte woche lang.... wenn man mal von den Wartungsarbeiten absieht - aber eben diese sind auch Support....

nenne mir bitte 3 andere Unternehmen die so einen super support bieten wie Blizz ....

es wurde schon mehrmals gesagt, dass sie nach dem Problem suchen...

es gibt auch eine große Zahl Spieler die sich einloggen können...

Problem - Lösung = Problem.... Problem + Lösung = Erfolg....

verstehste?


----------



## Derulu (29. Dezember 2012)

Âluzifer schrieb:


> da habt ihr alle zugestimmt, oder habt ihr einfach nur annehmen geklickt xD



Einfach nur annehmen klicken = zustimmen^^


----------



## Fesrial (29. Dezember 2012)

Die sollen mal hinne machen


----------



## Hatoor (29. Dezember 2012)

Lustig finde ich die Ansage, dass es durch "externe Betreiber" zu den Problemen kommt und man mit denen in Verbindung steht.

Wenn ich bis zur Charauswahl durchkomme und dann die Welt nicht betreten kann, ist es wohl kaum ein externes Problem.
Ich komme mir da immer so verschauckelt vor.
:-)


----------



## Feresh (29. Dezember 2012)

Richtig, wir sind allesamt Programmierer, das ist doch ein Klacks die Probleme zu beheben!

Meine Güte, hier wird so getan, als wenn Blizzard die Hände in den Schoß legt und nix macht. Klar, ich finds auch Kacke nicht einloggen zu können und darauf warten zu müssen, dass das Problem behoben ist. Aber wenn die Technik nicht mitspielt sollte man wirklich mal auf etwas Geduld setzen. Darüber hinhaus ist WoW durchaus ein Spiel, dass ansonsten recht stabil läuft (im Gegensatz zu anderen Genre-Vertretern).


----------



## mottenfurz (29. Dezember 2012)

Fesrial schrieb:


> Die sollen mal hinne machen



Ja,mach einfach mal hinne und log dich ein und spiel............


----------



## Schaitan (29. Dezember 2012)

Hatoor schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich die Ansage, dass es durch "externe Betreiber" zu den Problemen kommt und man mit denen in Verbindung steht.
> 
> Wenn ich bis zur Charauswahl durchkomme und dann die Welt nicht betreten kann, ist es wohl kaum ein externes Problem.
> Ich komme mir da immer so verschauckelt vor.
> :-)



login-server != realm-server !


----------



## -=General=- (29. Dezember 2012)

nicht blizz sondern telekom ist schuld an der ganzen sache ruft lieber da an


----------



## Derulu (29. Dezember 2012)

Hatoor schrieb:


> Wenn ich bis zur Charauswahl durchkomme und dann die Welt nicht betreten kann, ist es wohl kaum ein externes Problem.



Doch ist es...die Loginserver sind nämlich nicht DIREKT mit den Spielservern verbunden (sondern wieder über das Internet)...die stehen noch nicht mal im selben Rechenzentrum...


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Dezember 2012)

Hatoor schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich die Ansage, dass es durch "externe Betreiber" zu den Problemen kommt und man mit denen in Verbindung steht.
> 
> Wenn ich bis zur Charauswahl durchkomme und dann die Welt nicht betreten kann, ist es wohl kaum ein externes Problem.
> Ich komme mir da immer so verschauckelt vor.
> :-)



Die Server stehen nicht alle im selben Rechenzentrum. Die Verbindung zwischen den Rechenzentren wird über externe Partner (Telia) geregelt.


----------



## anns (29. Dezember 2012)

Âluzifer schrieb:


> wer hier über jetzt könnte blizz ma was springen lassen nachdenkt....
> 
> 
> 1. Falls Sie ein „normaler Endnutzer" sind, sind Sie berechtigt, jedoch nicht verpflichtet, den Service zu kündigen oder eine „Spielzeitvergütung" auf Ihrem Account gutgeschrieben zu bekommen, falls der Service mehr als drei Tage in Folge_* (72 Stunden)*_ ausgesetzt oder unterbrochen wird, ohne dass Blizzard Entertainment die Aussetzung vorab auf die oben genannte Art und Weise mitgeteilt hat, es sei denn, die Aussetzung bzw. Unterbrechung des Service beruht auf einem der folgenden Umstände: (1) Ein Fall von *„höherer Gewalt"* gemäß Artikel XVI, Abschnitt 9 weiter unten; (2) Jede Aussetzung oder Unterbrechung des Service, die Sie oder ein Dritter zu vertreten haben, einschließlich, jedoch nicht darauf beschränkt, Ihres Internet-Service-Providers und jedes anderen Service-Benutzers; (3) Jede Aussetzung oder Unterbrechung des Service, die dadurch entsteht, dass Blizzard Entertainments Telekommunikationsprovider den zur Verfügungstellung des Service erforderlichen Telekommunikationsservice ohne Verschulden von Blizzard Entertainment nicht erbringen; sowie (4) Planmäßige Wartung, Ersatz, regelmäßige Überprüfung und/oder Installation von Einrichtungen für den Service, für die Blizzard Entertainment die bevorstehende Unterbrechung des Service vorab angekündigt hat.
> ...






egal die können mir mal den buckel runterruschen


----------



## HornyBull (29. Dezember 2012)

Hatoor schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich die Ansage, dass es durch "externe Betreiber" zu den Problemen kommt und man mit denen in Verbindung steht.
> 
> Wenn ich bis zur Charauswahl durchkomme und dann die Welt nicht betreten kann, ist es wohl kaum ein externes Problem.
> Ich komme mir da immer so verschauckelt vor.
> :-)



Das liegt daran, dass das andere Server sind. Diese Login-Server nehmen im Prinzip nur deine Login-Daten, kontrollieren ob sie richtig und vorhanden sind und zeigen dir dann eine Liste deiner Chars. Sobald du dich mit einem Char einloggst schickt dich der Server mit deinem Char (bildlich gesprochen) zu den Spielservern wo du dann rumläufst.

Das ist auch der Grund warum du dich beim Launch eines Add-Ons nicht sofort einloggen(Login-Server überlastet) aber im Spiel dann flüssig spielen kannst.

LG

Edit: Oh wurde schon mehrfach beantwortet. Hat zu lange geladen, sry


----------



## I dream online (29. Dezember 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsYaQHyxeI0 
Also... wenn das wahr ist, *daß die Telekom die Verbindung gekappt hat* -auf unabsehbare Zeit-
dann dürften ihrnen viele Kunden abspringen! 
Gleich mal die Frage in die Runde, welcher Inet-Anbieter käme nun bei einem Wechsel in Frage?


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Dezember 2012)

Das mit der Telekom ist ein Fake.

Es kommen Spieler der Telekom ins Spiel und es kommen Spieler anderer Provider (und auch aus anderen Ländern) nicht ins Spiel.

Blizzards Server-Infrastruktur wird von Telia betrieben. Wenn irgendwer verhandelt, dann Telia und Telekom.

PS: Glaubst du wirklich, dass ein Call-Center Mitarbeiter solche vertraulichen Informationen an x-beliebige Anrufer rausgeben würde?


----------



## -=General=- (29. Dezember 2012)

I schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=bsYaQHyxeI0
> Also... wenn das wahr ist, *daß die Telekom die Verbindung gekappt hat* -auf unabsehbare Zeit-
> dann dürften ihrnen viele Kunden abspringen!
> Gleich mal die Frage in die Runde, welcher Inet-Anbieter käme nun bei einem Wechsel in Frage?



jop die verlangen eh schon soviel für nen normalen dsl anschluss und nun das, das wir das image der telekom net grad aufbessern


----------



## Progamer13332 (29. Dezember 2012)

btw das mit der eula und 72 stunden ist ja schön und gut...wenns jetzt aber nur 48 stunden oder meinetwegen auch nur 24 werden, wenn blizz einfach so weiter macht wie zuvor und sich in keinster weise dafür entschuldigt/entschädigend zeigt, trägt das nicht unbedingt zum guten image bei

das hier was unterm tisch gemauschelt wird, zeigt sich ja schon dadurch das blizz absolut nix zu dem thema verlauten lässt ^^


----------



## klausMalte2050 (29. Dezember 2012)

Grusader schrieb:


> Wer kennt das Game noch mit diesem Text:
> 
> 
> Schütze den schönen Fröhn vor dem bösen Stöhn durch das knarzen der schwarzen Warzen die sich jedoch in tote Goten verwandeln, wenn sie nicht von den Boten mit roten Broten gefüttert werden, falls nicht schon vorher der fünfnasige Zong deinen Dong in den Pong gegongt hat, wodurch aus der grauen Frau eine blaue Sau wird...
> hole mit der Katz den Schatz und vernichte so den Watz! Nutze den brand der britze Blitze aus der hand in Tempel und rempel dort den Stempel, um keine Beulen von den Keulen der Eulen zu bekommen. entkomme der grotte mit der flotte, doch vernichte erst den schlunde, aus dem runde Hunde hoppen, nachdem du den Hottentotten mit den Motten aus den grotten verjagt hast. Befreie Fröhnline mit der Maschine nicht bevor du dich nicht mit Frau Holle und ihren tollen Trollen in die Wolle gekriegt hast, und schon geht es deinem Fröhn wieder schön!


jetzt will ich aber schon die lösung wissen...


----------



## -=General=- (29. Dezember 2012)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> btw das mit der eula und 72 stunden ist ja schön und gut...wenns jetzt aber nur 48 stunden oder meinetwegen auch nur 24 werden, wenn blizz einfach so weiter macht wie zuvor und sich in keinster weise dafür entschuldigt/entschädigend zeigt, trägt das nicht unbedingt zum guten image bei
> 
> das hier was unterm tisch gemauschelt wird, zeigt sich ja schon dadurch das blizz absolut nix zu dem thema verlauten lässt ^^



warum blizz die telekom hat die verbindung gekappt blizz server laufen alle


----------



## Donnerkeil (29. Dezember 2012)

Hatoor schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich die Ansage, dass es durch "externe Betreiber" zu den Problemen kommt und man mit denen in Verbindung steht.
> 
> Wenn ich bis zur Charauswahl durchkomme und dann die Welt nicht betreten kann, ist es wohl kaum ein externes Problem.
> Ich komme mir da immer so verschauckelt vor.
> :-)



Weil du alles was du bis zu den 80% auswählst sachen sind die auf deinem Rechner sind und ab 80% greift er auf den Realmserver zu

Loginserver / Charauswahl Wirtuel ist auf deinem Rechner dann werden Weldkarte und Grafiken geladen und dann geht es auf den Realem

Und da das Forum auch nicht mehr geht sied es so aus als wenn sie dran arbeiten


----------



## Derulu (29. Dezember 2012)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> btw das mit der eula und 72 stunden ist ja schön und gut...wenns jetzt aber nur 48 stunden oder meinetwegen auch nur 24 werden, wenn blizz einfach so weiter macht wie zuvor und sich in keinster weise dafür entschuldigt/entschädigend zeigt, trägt das nicht unbedingt zum guten image bei
> 
> das hier was unterm tisch gemauschelt wird, zeigt sich ja schon dadurch das blizz absolut nix zu dem thema verlauten lässt ^^



Hast du denn auch weitergelesen? Wenn das Problem nicht bei Blizzard liegt (was hier der Fall zu sein scheint) dann ist es sogar egal wie lange die Server nicht erreichbar sind. BTW.: Würdest du für etwas zahlen oder entschuldigen, was andere verschuldet haben und für das du überhaupt nichts kannst?


----------



## cwennrich (29. Dezember 2012)

tl;dr: Blizzard kann nix dafür. Lediglich TeliaSonera hat ein Problem.. 

verspäteter Weltuntergang?   Warscheinlicher ist, daß da ein Router abgeraucht ist (wäre aber schnell getauscht) oder einer ne config (dummerweise) falsch konfiguriert hat. Im schlimmsten Fall ist denen ne ganze Bude abgebrannt. Bei nem defekten Kabel dauert die Suche länger als das Tauschen.

Für diejenigen die es technisch interessiert:

von hetzner aus:

traceroute to 213.155.155.233 (213.155.155.233), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets using UDP
1 static.73.160.4.46.clients.your-server.de (46.4.160.73) 0.699 ms 0.707 ms 0.515 ms
2 hos-tr2.juniper1.rz13.hetzner.de (213.239.224.33) 0.121 ms 0.215 ms 0.109 ms
3 hos-bb2.juniper4.rz2.hetzner.de (213.239.240.138) 2.718 ms 2.708 ms 2.700 ms
4 nbg-s1-rou-1001.DE.eurorings.net (134.222.107.20) 22.863 ms 22.352 ms 21.375 ms
5 ffm-s1-rou-1102.DE.eurorings.net (134.222.227.117) 6.510 ms 6.487 ms 6.497 ms
6 ffm-s2-rou-1041.DE.eurorings.net (134.222.229.74) 6.816 ms 6.777 ms 6.771 ms
7 134.222.249.38 (134.222.249.38) 6.832 ms ffm-b12-link.telia.net (213.248.86.233) 50.560 ms 134.222.249.38 (134.222.249.38) 6.830 ms
8 ffm-bb1-link.telia.net (80.91.246.102) 6.183 ms ffm-bb2-link.telia.net (80.91.246.104) 6.301 ms ffm-bb1-link.telia.net (213.155.135.8) 6.256 ms
9 hbg-bb1-link.telia.net (213.155.135.151) 76.439 ms hbg-bb1-link.telia.net (213.155.135.135) 14.394 ms hbg-bb1-link.telia.net (213.155.135.145) 74.347 ms
10 adm-bb4-link.telia.net (80.91.245.74) 18.406 ms adm-bb4-link.telia.net (80.91.245.140) 18.429 ms adm-bb3-link.telia.net (213.155.135.24) 17.336 ms
11 adm-b5-link.telia.net (213.155.130.47) 17.342 ms adm-b5-link.telia.net (80.91.246.99) 18.423 ms 18.407 ms
12 * * *
13 * * *

und von hier aus:

traceroute to 213.155.155.233 (213.155.155.233), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
1 fritz.box (192.168.178.1) 3.014 ms 0.958 ms 0.998 ms
2 87.186.224.44 (87.186.224.44) 18.240 ms 17.822 ms 17.741 ms
3 217.0.72.114 (217.0.72.114) 17.657 ms 18.366 ms 17.652 ms
4 194.25.6.86 (194.25.6.86) 20.065 ms 24.458 ms 19.180 ms
5 ffm-b12-link.telia.net (213.248.103.169) 19.804 ms
ffm-b12-link.telia.net (213.248.79.201) 19.604 ms
ffm-b12-link.telia.net (213.248.97.101) 20.210 ms
6 ffm-bb2-link.telia.net (80.91.246.104) 20.405 ms
ffm-bb2-link.telia.net (213.155.135.14) 19.895 ms
ffm-bb2-link.telia.net (213.155.135.202) 19.889 ms
7 hbg-bb1-link.telia.net (213.155.135.139) 26.972 ms 27.543 ms
hbg-bb2-link.telia.net (213.248.65.122) 27.989 ms
8 adm-bb3-link.telia.net (80.91.248.210) 30.642 ms
adm-bb3-link.telia.net (80.91.245.183) 30.749 ms
adm-bb3-link.telia.net (213.155.135.24) 30.854 ms
9 adm-b5-link.telia.net (80.91.253.186) 30.881 ms
adm-b5-link.telia.net (213.155.134.45) 29.571 ms 29.654 ms
10 * * *
11 * * *
12 * * *


----------



## Nisbo (29. Dezember 2012)

klausMalte2050 schrieb:


> jetzt will ich aber schon die lösung wissen...





Laut Googles ersten Treffer das hier:


http://www.gb64.com/game.php?id=2949&d=18&h=0


----------



## HolyBimbam33 (29. Dezember 2012)

cwennrich schrieb:


> ...




Da hat sich aber nen Fehlerteufelchen eingeschlichen.....in Reihe x ist nen offensichtlicher Zahlendreher drin!!!


----------



## Night2010 (29. Dezember 2012)

I schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsYaQHyxeI0
> Also... wenn das wahr ist, *daß die Telekom die Verbindung gekappt hat* -auf unabsehbare Zeit-
> dann dürften ihrnen viele Kunden abspringen!
> Gleich mal die Frage in die Runde, welcher Inet-Anbieter käme nun bei einem Wechsel in Frage?




Da hört die Brain-Power bei dir direkt auf wenn du dir sowas anguckst wa?


Euer Rechner------------------Telia-----------------------WoW Server.

Bei Telia stimmt etwas nicht und deswegen kommen die meisten Spieler nicht auf den Server.
Wir werden einfach nicht weitergeleitet ganz einfach. Und da kann Blizzard nichts für.


----------



## Grusader (29. Dezember 2012)

klausMalte2050 schrieb:


> jetzt will ich aber schon die lösung wissen...





Aja das war das Game "Fröhn" fürn C64  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxtOgjjxOHk


----------



## Xidish (29. Dezember 2012)

Traurige Mitteilung:

Die Behebung der Probleme wird wohl noch einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, weil



> *Stockholm:* Der nordische Telekom-Konzern TeliaSonera streicht etwa 2000 Jobs oder rund sieben Prozent der Belegschaft.


 Die Nachricht ist von ca Mitte Oktober.

Wahrscheinlich wurden sogar die Mitarbeiter, die für Blizzard zuständig waren, gekündigt.

_frei erfunden (außer dem quote)_




Night2010 schrieb:


> Euer Rechner------------------Telia-----------------------WoW Server.


Das sieht zwar einfach aus - aber etwas umfangreicher/komplizierter sind die Verbindungen schon.


----------



## Arijes (29. Dezember 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDhcRGMesZ_SsdsmogpfFqA?feature=watch

wtf ist das escht..gerade im forum gefunden.


----------



## KilJael (29. Dezember 2012)

irgendwie könnte von Blizz mal ne klare Info kommen was bei Telia nun im argen liegt, wenn die sagen das da nen ganzer Servercluster abgeraucht ist, oder nur die Putzfrau den Stecker gezogen hat, könnte an ein wenig eingrenzen wie lange es noch dauert.

@ Arijes: Denkt nochmal ganz scharf nach, darfst du bei dir auf Arbeit Betriebsgeheimnisse an Dritte weitergeben?


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Dezember 2012)

Das wird Blizzard selbst (noch) nicht wissen, was da passiert ist.


----------



## HolyBimbam33 (29. Dezember 2012)

Btw....wir schaun uns grad Fluch der Karibik an....Teil 2 ist gleich geschafft....wegen meiner besteht in den nächsten 5 Stunden keine Suizidgefahr....


----------



## cwennrich (29. Dezember 2012)

HolyBimbam33 schrieb:


> Da hat sich aber nen Fehlerteufelchen eingeschlichen.....in Reihe x ist nen offensichtlicher Zahlendreher drin!!!



ähm nö.. hast du nen seltsamen zeilenumbruch? ausserdem reihe x ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Dezember 2012)

Arijes schrieb:


> wtf ist das escht..gerade im forum gefunden.



Bitte nicht noch einer, der das glaubt....

Call-Center Mitarbeiter gibt Vertragsinformationen an Anrufer xy heraus? Glaubst du das wirklich?


----------



## Kezpa (29. Dezember 2012)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> btw das mit der eula und 72 stunden ist ja schön und gut...wenns jetzt aber nur 48 stunden oder meinetwegen auch nur 24 werden, wenn blizz einfach so weiter macht wie zuvor und sich in keinster weise dafür entschuldigt/entschädigend zeigt, trägt das nicht unbedingt zum guten image bei
> 
> das hier was unterm tisch gemauschelt wird, zeigt sich ja schon dadurch das blizz absolut nix zu dem thema verlauten lässt ^^





du hast es immer noch nicht begriffen.....

entschädigung nur weil mal für nen tag die Server nicht gehen?`?

die Server dürfen 72h offline sein .... sie dürften sogar alle Chars löschen und du könntest nicht dagegen klagen...weil es IHR Virtuelles Eigentum ist... du blechst nur dafür, dass du dir einen Avatar erstellen Darfst und dass regelmäßig neuer Inhalt nachgereicht wird incl. Beratung - Fehlerbehebung etc.....

da gehste jahrelang in dieselbe Pommesbude bestellst jedesmal currywurst + Pommes und dann is 1x eine Pommes davon schwarz und du willst sofort ne entschädigung anstatt so menschlich zu sein und einfach zu sagen ...- dann warte ich halt das kriegen die schon hin - ??


----------



## Progamer13332 (29. Dezember 2012)

ich hab die eula noch nie gelesen und habs auch in zukunft nicht vor , wobei sich ja grad die zeit dafür anbieten würde :>

auch wenn blizz angeblich nix mit der sache zu tun hat und das ganze nur zwischen der telekom/sonera abläuft, die auswirkungen werden ja erst bei blizzard sichtbar und wenn einfach verbindungen gekappt werden ohne mit blizzard rücksprache zu halten, dann haben sie allemal was damit zu tun

schließlich bestehen ja zwischen sonera und blizzard verträge die bestimmt auch sowas wie ne dauerhafte inanspruchnahme beinhalten

@kezpa is doch völlig wayne was blizz alles darf, wenn sie sowas machen sind sie vom image her bei allen unten ...die eula is doch eh nur sone art absicherung damit man niemals rechtliche probleme bekommt..

image is aber eher was menschliches und bei solchen aktionen haben sehr viele menschen(du natürlich ausgenommen), kein verständnis mehr


----------



## Nisbo (29. Dezember 2012)

HolyBimbam33 schrieb:


> Btw....wir schaun uns grad Fluch der Karibik an....Teil 2 ist gleich geschafft....wegen meiner besteht in den nächsten 5 Stunden keine Suizidgefahr....



Mmmmm HDR 1-3 in der special extented wäre auch ne Idee ^^


----------



## KilJael (29. Dezember 2012)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Mmmmm HDR 1-3 in der special extented wäre auch ne Idee ^^




Warum nicht gleich Star Wars 1&2 dann The Clone Wars und dann Teil 3-6 damit kriegste ne Woche rum^^


----------



## Tidra-on (29. Dezember 2012)

schön für dich mottendingsda...bei der masse funzt es aber immer noch nicht...

Abgesehen davon ohne Verschwörungstheoretiker zu unterstützen...Ich spiwele seit / Jahren WoW ein derartiges Problem ist bisher definitiv noch nicht dagewesen. Erst recht nicht eines bei dem der Supp entweder nichts sagen kann oder will. CVergleiche mit der Classic Zeit halte ich übrigens für hirnrissig. In den 8 Jahren ist die Technik doch um einiges fortgeschritten.


----------



## HornyBull (29. Dezember 2012)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Mmmmm HDR 1-3 in der special extented wäre auch ne Idee ^^



Da is wohl jemand sehr pessimistisch was die Downtime angeht xD


----------



## HolyBimbam33 (29. Dezember 2012)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Mmmmm HDR 1-3 in der special extented wäre auch ne Idee ^^



Hoffe doch inständig für uns alle, datt dies nicht der weitere zeitliche Maßstab ist!?


----------



## mottenfurz (29. Dezember 2012)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> schön für dich mottendingsda...bei der masse funzt es aber immer noch nicht...
> 
> Abgesehen davon ohne Verschwörungstheoretiker zu unterstützen...Ich spiwele seit / Jahren WoW ein derartiges Problem ist bisher definitiv noch nicht dagewesen. Erst recht nicht eines bei dem der Supp entweder nichts sagen kann oder will. CVergleiche mit der Classic Zeit halte ich übrigens für hirnrissig. In den 8 Jahren ist die Technik doch um einiges fortgeschritten.




Ja,es is tatsächlich schön für mich und viele andere die auf Aldor online sind ;-)

Und auf Frostwolf gehts übrigens auch,ja,tatsächlich schön für mich :-))


----------



## KilJael (29. Dezember 2012)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> (..) Abgesehen davon ohne Verschwörungstheoretiker zu unterstützen...Ich spiwele seit / Jahren WoW ein derartiges Problem ist bisher definitiv noch nicht dagewesen.(..)



Öhm es gab schon mal Probleme bei denen 12 Stunden der Login-Server down war, nur hats damals keinen gestört weil man den Tag gratis dazu bekam


----------



## HornyBull (29. Dezember 2012)

glaubt doch nicht so einen Schwachsinn wie dieses Video. 

Wenn solche Informationen so frei verfügbar und "unvertraulich" wären, glaubt ihr nicht, Blizzard würde selbst bekannt geben, dass es an Provider XY liegt?

Edit: und an die Dauerabonenten (wahrscheinlich die meisten): Denkt doch mal drüber nach. Ihr zahlt jeden Monat am 1. eure Abogebühr. Wenn ihr nen Tag gratis bekommt zahlt ihr halt am 2. eure Abogebühr. Wo spart ihr euch denn da Geld frage ich mich?

Dieses ganze Gratis-Spielzeit-Ding ist doch sowas von unnötig. Sparen würde man sich sowieso nur Geld wenn Blizzard einen Tag abo weniger berechnet oder den ausgefallenen Tag rückerstattet. Ein Gutgeschriebener Tag verschiebt nur den Tag an dem man bezahlt..


----------



## Tidra-on (29. Dezember 2012)

KilJael schrieb:


> Öhm es gab schon mal Probleme bei denen 12 Stunden der Login-Server down war, nur hats damals keinen gestört weil man den Tag gratis dazu bekam



die 12 sind lange vorrüber...und hier gehts ja offensichtlich nicht um die login server...


----------



## Robocapa (29. Dezember 2012)

es ist wahr! ich habe auch angerufen und es ist defietly proofed! Ohne Flax!!!


----------



## Tikume (29. Dezember 2012)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> das hier was unterm tisch gemauschelt wird, zeigt sich ja schon dadurch das blizz absolut nix zu dem thema verlauten lässt ^^



In größeren Firmen musst Du für sowas immer auf ein Cheffchen warten das ein weichgespültes "Wording" für die Kundschaft verfasst


----------



## Tidra-on (29. Dezember 2012)

@mottendiongsda....hab mal aus spass nen aldor char versucht aufzurufen...nix geht....


----------



## KilJael (29. Dezember 2012)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> die 12 sind lange vorrüber...und hier gehts ja offensichtlich nicht um die login server...



das sollte als Beispiel dafür dienen das es auch früher solche Probleme gab, das ist nur Jahre her und damals war der Flame-Anteil nicht so laut


----------



## Hatoor (29. Dezember 2012)

HornyBull schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass das andere Server sind. Diese Login-Server nehmen im Prinzip nur deine Login-Daten, kontrollieren ob sie richtig und vorhanden sind und zeigen dir dann eine Liste deiner Chars. Sobald du dich mit einem Char einloggst schickt dich der Server mit deinem Char (bildlich gesprochen) zu den Spielservern wo du dann rumläufst.
> 
> Das ist auch der Grund warum du dich beim Launch eines Add-Ons nicht sofort einloggen(Login-Server überlastet) aber im Spiel dann flüssig spielen kannst.
> 
> ...




oki, thx - alles klar :-)
Server Blizzard, Lines outsorced


----------



## Xidish (29. Dezember 2012)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> ...Ich spiwele seit / Jahren WoW ein derartiges Problem ist bisher definitiv noch nicht dagewesen.


Ich meine, zu TBC Zeiten gab es sogar mal einen 2-3 Tage - Ausfall.
But so what - wir haben es bestens überlebt.
Klar gab es da auch etwas Unmut - aber bei weiten nicht so teilweise unverschämten Unmut wie heutzutage.
Wenn Ihr alles so genau wisst (Fehlersuche/~prognose, deren Behebung + Info-Politik) - dann bewerbt Euch doch bei Blizzard!
Beschimpfen - das kann leider jeder nur zu gut.

So, ich gehe erstmal schööööööön essen.

greetz


----------



## Nisbo (29. Dezember 2012)

HornyBull schrieb:


> glaubt doch nicht so einen Schwachsinn wie dieses Video.
> 
> Wenn solche Informationen so frei verfügbar und "unvertraulich" wären, glaubt ihr nicht, Blizzard würde selbst bekannt geben, dass es an Provider XY liegt?
> 
> ...



Nach dem 30. mal hat man es um einen Monat verschoben


----------



## Tidra-on (29. Dezember 2012)

KilJael schrieb:


> das sollte als Beispiel dafür dienen das es auch früher solche Probleme gab, das ist nur Jahre her und damals war der Flame-Anteil nicht so laut



scho klar  aber wie gesagt, wir haben nicht mehr 2004....20 Stunden nicht behebbares technisches Problem? Nu ja...


----------



## AlucardG (29. Dezember 2012)

OMG Ich wurde gerade von Herrn Blizzart persönlich angerufen und er hat mir gesagt das der Weihnachtsmann schult ist ....
Wer das mit dem Video Glaubt kann auch das hier glauben XD


----------



## Xylus23 (29. Dezember 2012)

WoW Verbindungsprobleme mit den Servern. Blizzard sucht bei externen Stellen nach Loesung

aktueller Stand der Dinge: Blizzard ist in der Telefonwarteschleife so weit vorgedrungen, dass bekannt wurde, dass die Arbeitszeiten von Mo-Fr 8-16 Uhr liegen.


----------



## HolyBimbam33 (29. Dezember 2012)

AlucardG schrieb:


> OMG Ich wurde gerade von Herrn Blizzart persönlich angerufen und er hat mir gesagt das der Weihnachtsmann schult ist ....
> Wer das mit dem Video Glaubt kann auch das hier glauben XD



....wenn ich mir Deinen lyrischen Erguß so durchlese, kann ich es wahrlich kaum glauben!!!


----------



## KilJael (29. Dezember 2012)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> scho klar  aber wie gesagt, wir haben nicht mehr 2004....20 Stunden nicht behebbares technisches Problem? Nu ja...



es gibt technische Probleme die sind nach 2 Tagen nicht behoben, schon mal nen Servercluster von nahem gesehen? den tauschst du nicht so mir nichts, dir nichts aus


----------



## Tidra-on (29. Dezember 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ich meine, zu TBC Zeiten gab es sogar mal einen 2-3 Tage - Ausfall.
> But so what - wir haben es bestens überlebt.
> Klar gab es da auch etwas Unmut - aber bei weiten nicht so teilweise unverschämten Unmut wie heutzutage.
> Wenn Ihr alles so genau wisst (Fehlersuche/~prognose, deren Behebung + Info-Politik) - dann bewerbt Euch doch bei Blizzard!
> ...



btw. beschimpft habe ich niemanden.
btw 2: damals gabs hausgemachte probs...die sinds diesmal ja angeblich nicht. und auch hier gilt bc zeit wie c lassic sollte im technischen bereich längst überholt sein


----------



## HolyBimbam33 (29. Dezember 2012)

Xylus23 schrieb:


> WoW Verbindungsprobleme mit den Servern. Blizzard sucht bei externen Stellen nach Loesung
> 
> aktueller Stand der Dinge: Blizzard ist in der Telefonwarteschleife so weit vorgedrungen, dass bekannt wurde, dass die Arbeitszeiten von Mo-Fr 8-16 Uhr liegen.


----------



## KilJael (29. Dezember 2012)

Genau das ist es ja, es sind externe Probleme und Blizzard steht mit denen im Kontakt, was das ist weiß Blizzard laut aktuellem BluePost auch nicht, da kann sonst was bei Telia passiert sein und das kann auch schon schön lange dauern


----------



## Uhu (29. Dezember 2012)

so ein mist hatte mich schon so gefreut auf heute abend 
meine Frau war verabredet mit Freunden irgendwo in ner Kneipe in IF und dann wolten sie um die Häuser Ziehen oder irgend ne Ini oder BG
schade schade 
ich hätte dann den Fernseher ganz für mich allein gehabt schade schade


----------



## Ratock (29. Dezember 2012)

Vor kurzem gabs wider neue Infos von Community Manager Scrainzo im Sticky-Thread.

Zitat:
Hallo nochmal.

Uns liegen bislang keine neuen Informationen zur Ursache des Problems vor. Wir würden uns auch sehr freuen, euch eine Einschätzung geben zu können, bis wann es ungefähr behoben sein wird, jedoch liegt dies außerhalb unseres direkten Einflussbereiches. 
Somit können wir leider auch nicht mehr tun, als mit den entsprechenden Stellen Kontakt zu halten – ihr könnt euch sicher sein, dass dies auch geschieht.

Wir möchten gern bessere Neuigkeiten überbringen, jedoch erlaubt es die momentane Situation nicht.

Weiterhin möchten wir an dieser Stelle nochmals darum bitten, nichts an der Konfiguration eurer Systeme oder Internetverbindung zu verändern. Es besteht weder für euch, noch für uns direkt eine Möglichkeit, die Ursache der Verbindungsprobleme zu umgehen. 
Sobald die Probleme beseitigt sind, sollte alles wieder mit den Einstellungen funktionieren, welche ihr auch vorher genutzt habt.

Hier ist etwas Schwarzer Kaffee für den Thread. Greift ruhig zu. Er stammt nicht vom Kun-Lai-Gipfel, falls jemand Bedenken haben sollte.


----------



## Bananabingo (29. Dezember 2012)

Die Rauchzeichen kommen dieses mal offenbar aus Frankfurt.


----------



## Manu_Mann (29. Dezember 2012)

Frankfurt/Main - Der Internet-Verkehr über den größten Knoten der Welt in Frankfurt am Main hat mit zwei Terabit pro Sekunde einen neuen Spitzenwert erreicht. Auch weiterhin sei bei der Wachstumskurve des Datenverkehrs «kein Ende abzusehen».

 Das sagte Harald Summa, Geschäftsführer der Betreiberin, der DE-CIX Management GmbH. Durch steigende Nutzung von HD-Fernsehen und Videos über das Netz, Online-Spielen und Cloud-Diensten werde der Verkehr auch künftig um rund 80 Prozent pro Jahr wachsen.

 Nach Angaben von DE-CIX werden über den Internetknoten in Frankfurt Daten im Volumen von mehr als 12 Petabyte pro Tag ausgetauscht. Die Datenmenge würde rund 2,7 Millionen DVDs füllen

Der DE-CIX ist der wichtigste Knoten für den Internetverkehr in Zentral- und Osteuropa und stemmt nach Angaben der Betreiberin den weltweit größten Datendurchsatz. Über den Knoten wickeln mehr als 480 Internet-Serviceprovider aus über 50 Ländern einen großen Teil ihres Netzverkehrs ab. Die DE-CIX GmbH gehört zu hundert Prozent dem Verband der deutschen Internetwirtschaft eco.


----------



## KodiakderBär (29. Dezember 2012)

auch wenn ich viel lieber zocken will und ich gerne auch ma über blizz herziehe muss man sie in schutz nehmen das sowas wie das heute noch nicht erlebt habe und ich spiel seit anfang bc also gut 6 oder 7jahre. wenn blizz was verbockt hat dann stehen die für gewöhnlich auch meist dazu. oder können wenigstens sagen was los ist.



naja und das internet firmen meist auf sich warten lassen kennen wir ja alle dazu noch das wir zwischen den feiertagen sind. heißt viele im netz, in den firmen sitzt mit viel glück ne rumpf c manschaft die sich beim nase bohren den finger brechen.



kurz auch wenn viele jetz gern wieda auf blizz losklöppeln dieses ma brauchen wir keinen buß nach paris chartern sondern lieber dorthin wo die firma is die das nich gebacken bekommt, neuesten gerüchten nach gehts also nach franktfurt würd vorschlagen nehmen den zug hat ne gute anbindung^^


----------



## BoP78 (29. Dezember 2012)

Bananabingo schrieb:


> Die Rauchzeichen kommen dieses mal offenbar aus Frankfurt.



Achso - spielt die Eintracht heute?


----------



## Nerdavia (29. Dezember 2012)

18.35 Uhr Freiburg im Breisgau....

*rien ne va plus.....*

nichts geht mehr......


----------



## Ralle09 (29. Dezember 2012)

Aber trotz alledem bin ich gegenüber Blizz mit meiner mtl.Zahlung in Vorleistung getreten.Auch wenn es net ihre Schuld ist.


----------



## Bananabingo (29. Dezember 2012)

BoP78 schrieb:


> Achso - spielt die Eintracht heute?



Wenn dabei das selbe rauskommt, dann ja.


----------



## Alux (29. Dezember 2012)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Mmmmm HDR 1-3 in der special extented wäre auch ne Idee ^^



Start ich jetzt


----------



## Arijes (29. Dezember 2012)

erstmal danke an kaepteniglo für die info...

ich hab mal ein wenig weiter gesucht schaut euch das mal an 

1. http://scene-gamers.de/gaming-news/probleme-youtube-steam/

2.http://community.nomikcon.at/viewtopic.php?pid=57#p57


----------



## Jordin (29. Dezember 2012)

ARD-Brennpunkt bringt heute um 20:15 Uhr eine Sondersendung zu dem Thema.


----------



## Hatoor (29. Dezember 2012)

*lol* Jetzt ist der WoT-Server (World of Tanks) eben auch abgeschmiert :-)

Scheint so, als hätte nicht nur Blizzard ein Problem. Es dürfte sich scheinbar um einen ominösen Edward mit den Scherenhänden handeln,
der hier an den Leitungen rumschnippelt.

:-)


----------



## HornyBull (29. Dezember 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> ARD-Brennpunkt bringt heute um 20:15 Uhr eine Sondersendung zu dem Thema.



auch auf die Gefahr hin mich lächerlich zu machen aber: ernsthaft?


----------



## Nisbo (29. Dezember 2012)

Jordin schrieb:


> ARD-Brennpunkt bringt heute um 20:15 Uhr eine Sondersendung zu dem Thema.





ARD sagt was anderes ^^




> 2012 – Das Quiz
> 
> Heute 20:15 Uhr
> Im Ersten
> ...


----------



## HolyBimbam33 (29. Dezember 2012)

HornyBull schrieb:


> auch auf die Gefahr hin mich lächerlich zu machen aber: ernsthaft?


----------



## Korlim (29. Dezember 2012)

Ralle09 schrieb:


> Aber trotz alledem bin ich gegenüber Blizz mit meiner mtl.Zahlung in Vorleistung getreten.Auch wenn es net ihre Schuld ist.



LOL

Wenn du nen Mietwagen fährst und es Stau auf der Autobahn gibt regst du dich dann beim Mietwagenanbieter auf?

Manche Leute ey


----------



## HornyBull (29. Dezember 2012)

Mist xD


----------



## HolyBimbam33 (29. Dezember 2012)

HornyBull schrieb:


> Mist xD



Solang auf Bild.de keine brandheissen News darüber veröffentlich werden (seltsam^^) gibt´s erfahrungsmäßig keine zugehörigen Info´s inne Tälläwischn....


----------



## Nerdavia (29. Dezember 2012)

So...bei mir war gerade ein Blizzard Mitarbeiter und hat mir eine Tafel Schokolade gebracht zur Entschädigung


----------



## Miss Mojo (29. Dezember 2012)

laaaangweilig. 

kann mir wer einen buddy key für the secret world schicken?


----------



## Progamer13332 (29. Dezember 2012)

ich kann mich grad nichtmal in gw2 einloggen weil mein acc gehacked wurde und der support meine items noch nicht zurückerstattet hat...nackt kann man nicht soviel machen leider


----------



## HolyBimbam33 (29. Dezember 2012)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> ich kann mich grad nichtmal in gw2 einloggen weil mein acc gehacked wurde und der support meine items noch nicht zurückerstattet hat...nackt kann man nicht soviel machen leider



Bei uns sind noch knackige 11 Grad draussen, nuh stell Dich mal nicht so an!


----------



## Ttroxor (29. Dezember 2012)

Nach kurzem Überflug der Posts hier vermisse ich hier den obligatorischen Hinweis auf die Illuminaten.
(Sa.,So., Montag haben die meisten dicht,Di. Feiertag = sieht übel aus)


----------



## Nerdavia (29. Dezember 2012)

Ttroxor schrieb:


> Nach kurzem Überflug der Posts hier vermisse ich hier den obligatorischen Hinweis auf die Illuminaten.




Pssssst....sonst holen sie dich


----------



## X-Diablo-X (29. Dezember 2012)

hmmmmm.....ob das heute noch was wird ?


----------



## Ralle09 (29. Dezember 2012)

Das hat nicht nix mit der Situation zu Tun.Ich miete ein Auto und fahre es.Ich bezahle das spiel um es zu spielen.Was ja  nicht möglich ist also sollte da eine Lösung gefunden werden die alle beruhigt.Mit dem Auto umfahre ich den Stau. Hier net möglich.


----------



## Nerdavia (29. Dezember 2012)

Ralle09 schrieb:


> Das hat nicht nix mit der Situation zu Tun.Ich miete ein Auto und fahre es.Ich bezahle das spiel um es zu spielen.Was ja nicht möglich ist also sollte da eine Lösung gefunden werden die alle beruhigt.Mit dem Auto umfahre ich den Stau. Hier net möglich.



Da sieht man mal das du die Situation null verstanden hast


----------



## Korlim (29. Dezember 2012)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal das du die Situation null verstanden hast




Genau das.Und den Stau umfährste nicht wenn du ersma reingefahren bist^^


----------



## Ralle09 (29. Dezember 2012)

Nunja habe ich schon Telia ist Schuld.Aber versteh net ganz warum ich bis auf WoW alles Online zocken kann.Das gibt mir zu denken.


----------



## Xurpho (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube nicht das die Server heute nochmals online kommen, hoffentlich werden die Server morgen wieder laufen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Dezember 2012)

Die Server laufen doch. Nur nicht jeder kommt drauf.


----------



## Miss Mojo (29. Dezember 2012)

Ab 10 vor 10 kommt wieder ne mega Ladung Haven auf SyFy. Ok. Mir ist dann später doch nicht mehr langweilig


----------



## HolyBimbam33 (29. Dezember 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die Server laufen doch. Nur nicht jeder kommt drauf.



Schön in einer Reihe Mädels und nicht drängeln!!


----------



## Xurpho (29. Dezember 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die Server laufen doch. Nur nicht jeder kommt drauf.



Keiner aus meiner B. Net - Liste ist in WoW online...


----------



## Miss Mojo (29. Dezember 2012)

ich hab heute morgen fenster geputzt und alle möglichen anderen sachen die unter "könnte man ja auch wieder mal!" fallen. jetzt fällt mir nix ein. ich glaub ich geh in die wanne und schalte nen lifestream. das sollte mich zumindest für ein paar minuten erheitern.


----------



## HolyBimbam33 (29. Dezember 2012)

Miss schrieb:


> ich hab heute morgen fenster geputzt und alle möglichen anderen sachen die unter "könnte man ja auch wieder mal!" fallen. jetzt fällt mir nix ein. ich glaub ich geh in die wanne und schalte nen lifestream. das sollte mich zumindest für ein paar minuten erheitern.



Hauptsache Dein besagter Striemen platscht Dir nicht unkotrolliert ins Wasser, sonst fängt die grinsende Kauleiste noch an zu rauchen.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Ttroxor schrieb:


> Nach kurzem Überflug der Posts hier vermisse ich hier den obligatorischen Hinweis auf die Illuminaten.
> (Sa.,So., Montag haben die meisten dicht,Di. Feiertag = sieht übel aus)



Es ist die Meisterin...sie wird uns noch alle holen... <Wahnsinniges Kichern>


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (29. Dezember 2012)

Gabs schon ne Galileo-Sondersendung zu dem Thema? ^^


----------



## Miss Mojo (29. Dezember 2012)

HolyBimbam33 schrieb:


> Hauptsache Dein besagter Striemen platscht Dir nicht unkotrolliert ins Wasser, sonst fängt die grinsende Kauleiste noch an zu rauchen.



Ich hab keinen Plan was für einen Striemen Du meinen könntest. Solltest Du jedoch meinen wovon ich ausgehe das es sein könnte so kann ich dir versichern, dass es so etwas bei MISS Mojo nicht gibt.


----------



## Korlim (29. Dezember 2012)

Wuuhuu ich bin drin xD


----------



## Miss Mojo (29. Dezember 2012)

Bin drin  Probiert mal, bei den Gildis läuft es.


----------



## X-Diablo-X (29. Dezember 2012)

also bei mir geht es wieder seit 2 minuten


----------



## Äone1 (29. Dezember 2012)

Es ist aber schon Traurig von Blizzard, das sie keine weiterführenden Informationen, oder Zeitvorgaben nennen. Wenn ich mit meinen Provider Probleme habe, findet eine Absprache statt worin das Problem liegt!!! Traurig, die wissen was Sache ist, und lassen uns Schmoren.


----------



## Miss Mojo (29. Dezember 2012)

Abgefahren, bei uns in der Gilde sind alle Twinks gleichzeitig on.


----------



## HolyBimbam33 (29. Dezember 2012)

Miss schrieb:


> Ich hab keinen Plan was für einen Striemen Du meinen könntest. Solltest Du jedoch meinen wovon ich ausgehe das es sein könnte so kann ich dir versichern, dass es so etwas bei MISS Mojo nicht gibt.



Und selbst wenn es zuträfe so wünsche ich ein angenehmes Treiben im feuchtfröhlichem Nass.  

Server gehn tatsächlich wieder!!!


----------



## IchbinArzt (29. Dezember 2012)

Bei uns werden auch jede Menge Leute aus der Gilde online angezeigt die offline sind ^^

Wenigstens läuft es wieder und Galleon is auch schon down......das WE kann kommen :-D


----------



## Alux (29. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DD0815 (29. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

das mit den angemeldeten Twinks war bei mir auch so.
Anscheinend werden alle chars mit denen man versucht hat sich (erfolglos) einzuloggen nun als "Online" angezeigt. Kann meine Twinks sogar anwhispern - krieg aber keine Antwort ..... Sauerei 

Nach ausloggen udn wieder einloggen auf den anderen chars wird es wieder korrekt angezeigt.

LG

DD0815


----------



## Manu_Mann (29. Dezember 2012)

oh es funzt wieder?

super, da fahr ich jetz mal auf arbeit *würg*


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Dezember 2012)

So, da können wir diesen Spuk hier mal ein Ende machen.


----------

